# Is this a good job?



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have a contractor doing drywall work for me (see pics). I feel as though he is doing a terrible job, but when i approach him, he claims these issues will be fixed during mudding. Am I wrong to feel concerned here? I feel like I should stop him and get someone else but I don't know if I'm over reacting.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Jeez, is that ink pen?

One would think with that large of a targeting system he'd a hit a little closer.

Is this clown doing the taping?


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Dec 8, 2010)

haha. This is not a good job. You can do a lot with mud and tape though to make a poorly hung job look decent. But, still, there is no excuse to leave large gaps around electrical. Also, this guy doesn't even know where to break the rock at, etc.


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

Why are electrical fixtures in before mud, texture and paint? Besides the hack drywall job, it seems that someone is not sequencing the job. 

That being said, terrible hanging job


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah looks terrible..... Whats with the crooked framing in the last picture?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

That looks like a job my son in laws father does lmao

That guys a fricken hack, the tighter and cleaner you do the hanging the better the finish will be!!
Throw him off the site now!!!

I had to hire a guy once and his actual name was close enough drywall, I told him he wasn't and there was no need to finish I would stay late and do it !!!


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

and I thought i hung bad drywall, he makes me look like a pro


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm hanging and finishing right now!! It pisses me off when I chip a little by an outlet, I even back cut it too prevent it but I tape them all anyways,

I'm thinking I should specialize after seeing that job ,,


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

What you should definitely do is..........STOP PAYING HIM! 

And stop any checks if you still can. But he probably demanded cash to quickly satisfy his meth habit.

Not to pile it on, but that is not only "not a good job", that is a total effing mess.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It looks like a#s!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Is that a clip on nail bag:blink:?? LMAO!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks! I knew it! Now how do I get rid of him? Do I need to provide written notice?


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Dec 8, 2010)

ehderube said:


> Thanks! I knew it! Now how do I get rid of him? Do I need to provide written notice?


carry a shotgun while asking him to leave and not come back.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ehderube said:


> Thanks! I knew it! Now how do I get rid of him? Do I need to provide written notice?


That I can't help you with. I've never been run off a job before..:laughing:

I'd say pay him for what he's done so far [you hired him /you eat it]
Then send him on his way.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

"your fired" is not enough?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice how they broke it out around the boxes to add to the patching work. Incredible.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Just show him this thread,, unless he's an idiot I think all you have too do is point him to the door!!


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

blacktop said:


> That I can't help you with. I've never been run off a job before..:laughing:
> 
> I'd say pay him for what he's done so far [you hired him /you eat it]
> Then send him on his way.


I did pay 25% up front, how do you agree to fair amount?


----------



## Stiles&Rails (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like one of the hack jobs routinely featured on Mike Holmes' show. Tell the guy to enjoy the 25% you already paid and cut your losses.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ehderube said:


> I did pay 25% up front, how do you agree to fair amount?


Total number of square feet covered / total number of square feet = % of total you pay him


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Total number of square feet covered / total number of square feet = % of total you pay him


He had also quoted me mudding and taping, how do I subtract that if he hasn't started it?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ehderube said:


> He had also quoted me mudding and taping, how do I subtract that if he hasn't started it?


Tough call...you could pay him his time and material up to date.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Stiles&Rails said:


> Looks like one of the hack jobs routinely featured on Mike Holmes' show. Tell the guy to enjoy the 25% you already paid and cut your losses.


I agree!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Why not insist that he redo those sheets and get it done? Easier the second time since they made full-size "templates". And this time someone can loosen and pull out the switches and receptacles. Just a thought. Seems like less headache all around. Maybe he's a great finisher after all.


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it possible to fill these voids with mud and tape?


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been told that durabond 90 and tape will fix these problems.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

This is inexcusable. No taper will hire a clown like this and say don't worry, I'll make it look great. Lesson learned and get your damned receptacles and lights out of the guys way.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ehderube said:


> Is it possible to fill these voids with mud and tape?


The hang is a hack job yes. But a GOOD finisher can make it right.
With a lot of cursing under his breath...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ehderube said:


> I have been told that durabond 90 and tape will fix these problems.


Yeah maybe he will sub it out to ICE and he can being a 24" wide roll of FibaTape.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

As long as all the drywall is fastened sufficiently at the joints and corners, just get it finished. Lesson learned for next time.


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

blacktop said:


> The hang is a hack job yes. But a GOOD finisher can make it right.
> With a lot of cursing under his breath...



I don't know what to do! I want it to be easy, he claims the finisher is very good but based on the hanging job I don't know what to think. The taped jobs he showed me looked good that he previously did but this hanging job sucks!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You being an electrician, I can't imagine you would be happy with a drywall bump around that ceiling light you installed, no matter how feathered out it is. That sheet has got to replaced, imho.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Why did you let him stay , after the first board he hung I would've told him to tighten things up or I'm gonna have to let you go. Mud can fix really bad rock jobs but it all depends on who's applying it . I wouldn't give him a chance . Looks as though the screws aren't properly set .Time to send him on his way .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ehderube said:


> I don't know what to do! I want it to be easy, he claims the finisher is very good but based on the hanging job I don't know what to think. The taped jobs he showed me looked good that he previously did but this hanging job sucks!


Replace at least the sheet around the light (my humble opinion), maybe the one around the light switch, and let him finish it. Tell him you don't want to look at a faint repair bump around your work no matter how great the finisher is, but you want to get it done.

It is so simple and cheap to replace those sheets now. No reason to argue about it. If he won't do it, you do it and deduct something.


----------



## ehderube (Sep 24, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Replace at least the sheet around the light (my humble opinion), maybe the one around the light switch, and let him finish it. Tell him you don't want to look at a faint repair bump around your work no matter how great the finisher is, but you want to get it done.
> 
> It is so simple and cheap to replace those sheets now. No reason to argue about it. If he won't do it, you do it and deduct something.


I think I like this approach. I will document all of the issues I have with the drywall hanging and submit it to him to re-mediate. That at least gives him the option to redo it or not.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you a homeowner or a contractor . If you are a contractor you would know what to do and how it should look .


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Have him replace those sheets at his cost,,

If he does it with the same results **** can him immediately 

If he insists his finisher can fix it **** can him immediately.

There's no way in hell I'd let that fly, and you guys telling him a good finisher could, probably hang the same quality rock, 

This is how it should be done by someone who can read a tape anyway!!

And the pipe is gonna get a beam around it, so technically I could of hammered that price out but anyone can do that. Not many can cut drywall around it,

But I grew up in a warehouse and had to fire rock around I beams, tight is right!!


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

*Is This A Good Job?*

This is a joke right?


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

20 and Out said:


> *Is This A Good Job?*
> 
> This is a joke right?


Apparently not.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Or he could set up a large line of credit with these guys...

_Kyle Switch Plates has the widest selection of jumbo wall covers. 5.5" tall larger cover plates are ideal for covering up contractors mistakes, such as an uneven opening cut around the electrical box. Save yourself the hassle of patching up chipped drywall and easily hide the eyesore with the bigger than standard size switch plates. Available for light switches, outlets and blanks, these wall plates are as big as they come. All made in the US, in stock and ready to ship._

http://www.kyleswitchplates.com/oversized-switch-plates-outlet-covers/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Builderbob 72 said:


> Why are electrical fixtures in before mud, texture and paint? Besides the hack drywall job, it seems that someone is not sequencing the job.
> 
> That being said, terrible hanging job


I've had to do that on small reno jobs due to electrician availability. It puts a premium on precision measuring / cutting, but I'd never bust out for the ears. You just unhook the device from the box, and slide it through the drywall hole. On ceiling lights, I'll cut the hole and hang one sheet. Lots of extra work, but you can get through rough in and final inspection in 2 days, maybe 1 day. Then the drywall time goes way up... 

There's nothing but big gaps all over that hanging job - nothing like making even more extra work.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A good finisher can make almost anything look good, but it takes time and $$$. I hate doing deep fills all over the place.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

ehderube said:


> Am I wrong to feel concerned here? I feel like I should stop him and get someone else but I don't know if I'm over reacting


Now before we get our knickers in a bunch.. let's sort through this a little bit.

First of all.. YES. You are overreacting. Before I would say all kinds of horrible things about this guy and the work that he's doing, I would have to ask some pointed questions:

1. What you are paying this guy?

2. Is he charging the going rate or is this the lowball bidder?

3. Is the guy licensed, bonded, insured, and established in business or did you find this guy on Craigslist?

4. Is this a drywaller or is he a handyman?

5. Did you help him transport the drywall and/or did you help him hang it?

If you are being charged a really good price and he's 30% or more cheaper than other guys and he does this on the side out of the back of his Honda Accord station wagon, then let this job keep going and see how it pans out. If you got a $5000 job for $3000, there is a reason why it costs $5000.

But IMHO this can all be mudded out. Your guy may suck when it comes to the boards but he very well could be a miracle worker with the mud. 

I've seen hanging jobs worse than this look like there was never a single mistake after the finish work. But from professionalism standpoint, it's important that the work looks just as good as it performs.

You know why you'll never see TYVEK wrapping installed upside down? It's because nobody wants to look like a hack unless it's a hack doing the work. The vapor barrier works in any direction but keeping the logo right side up and properly aligned tells the client and everyone else who sees it that this contractor cares about what he does. 

Your guy may suck when it comes to the boards but he very well could be a miracle worker with the mud.


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

It makes NO difference what he charged or what he drives. Anyone who thinks this is acceptable is delusional. Hire a PROFESSIONAL and then you never worry about "over reacting".


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Yuck:thumbdown:thumbdown:thumbdown:thumbdown:thumbdown


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I see no pride in that work...............




Good luck,....



Time to pack it in......"literally".......:whistling






B,.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

That some fine work there 
Is this a case of you get what you pay for ?


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Man just zoomed in on the screws in that ceiling  most are breaking the paper !

durabond wont help when the ceiling is on the floor


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

You needed to zoom lol


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Any "electrican" that I've ever met would know this was a poor job. As an electrician I also notice a few problems with your electricians/your work as well.

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

